
Braess's Paradox - ladberg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braess%27s_paradox#
======
ladberg
This has been on HN before (it's been >1 year), but I'm reposting because I
just recently learned about it and I'm fascinated by it.

I also saw this super cool physical demonstration and had to share:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMrYlspifuo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMrYlspifuo)

------
celias
Up and Atom did an episode on Braess's paradox
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cALezV_Fwi0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cALezV_Fwi0)

